# TV Anywhere is finally here!



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Finally, Virgin have launched TV Anywhere and have created a new forum on the Virgin forums for it.

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV-Anywhere/bd-p/TVA


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

The Tivo app hasn't appeared on apple store yet, but I'm currently streaming Sky One on demand to my PC and it seems to work fine.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

"Windows 8 not currently supported"

But it does work - just not supported.

I'm using it fine on windows 8 with both IE 10 & firefox 16.

Oddly BBC1 /2 ITV1 / and 4 are currently missing from it - even though you can access them on the web.

Oh, and multi room TiVo-TiVo streaming too:

https://my.virginmedia.com/discover/tv/ways-to-watch/multi-room-streaming/intro.html


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Although it is not yet in the AppStore search index ... It is there and is working for me.
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/virgin-tv-anywhere/id477143650


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Multiroom streaming is also restricted to channels for the moment with the "big four" excluded 

Channel list here:
http://my.virginmedia.com/discover/...iscover/overlays/tv/mrs-channels.snippet.html

Odd that its the free to air channels are missing.


----------

